# Light MTB Tires



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

Need help finding a light xc tire for the front and rear. Would like to keep the weight under 500g per tire, any recomendations?I'm trying to keep my bike under 18# and only got 4# to work with and still need shifters, handlebar,front disc brakes and rear v's.


----------



## davetrials (Feb 27, 2012)

continental speed king 2.2 folding seem to be the choice at the moment

Otherwise there's a few Schwalbe models - e.g. rocket ron's - about 450 grams

I just ordered a pair of maxxis maxxlite tyres at 325ish grams each but I have yet to test them and think they may be a little weak with actual xc riding - just going to use them for ultra light-weight build


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

Than for the info will look them up, have also seen the richie z-max is back at ca. 485g, am riding this currently and love it as rear.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Geax brand are a excellent make of rubber.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I've been riding the Conti Race King SS 2.2s for about 3-4 years now, and they rock! They're a large volume tire that has the much touted Black Chili compound (make sure you get the SuperSonics). I run them tubeless or with Eclipse tubes (I actually have my bike set up with one of each right now), and other than 1 sidewall tear when I first started using them in 2007-08, I've had no trouble at all.

There's a huge thread in here somewhere with about 5-6 pages of discussion about them. They can be found in the 460g range.


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanx Blown, I will do some digging, I've found my rear tire and mainly looking for my front and am on the fence with the z-max or the Hutchinson Piranha 2.0. Anybody ever use this on the front?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

If you intend to run them tubeless, get the Race King Racesport version (it's tubeless ready), instead of the Supersonics.


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

sfer, not shure about the tubeless, a lot off the tubeless tires are rather heavy for my use or maybe I'm just too old school ; )


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Tubeless ready isn't the same as UST. Tubeless ready tires aren't heavy. The Racesport version is only 20g heavier than the Supersonic one.


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

conti are heavy in UST, avec a pain in the a... to get sealed otherwise. Go for Schwable !


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

As I said before, tubeless ready isn't the same as UST. 

Schwalbe tires with the EVO compound don't last ****: 400 miles at best.


----------



## Aunt Judy (Jan 2, 2012)

what do you weight weenies recommend for under 115 lb racer for trails with lots of thorns, sharp rocks & cactus? 

Rear - mostly worried about sidewall tears - running Maxxis Ikon 2.2 w/EXO & EXC, 540g. love it but looking for lighter tire w/good sidewall protection. ideas?

Front - need knobby as trails/race courses can be loose, washed out & sandy. been running S-Works Captain 2.0 550g - ideas for good knobby that's lighter? 

thanks!


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

With that intended use in mind, I think it's difficult to go much lighter.

That being said, I don't get why you're running a smaller tire in the front. Also, if what you wanted was a puncture and cut resistant tire, you should have gotten the Control or the Armadillo Elite versions of the Captain tire, instead of the S-Works one.

You could try running a Continental Race King 26x2.2 Racesport (500g) in the rear and a Continental X-King 26x2.4 Racesport (560g) in the front. Note that the 2.2 X-King isn't as wide as the 2.2 Race King. That's why I'm suggesting the 2.4 X-King in the front.

CONTINENTAL Reifen Race King 26 x 2,2 RaceSport 470g, 34,50 €
CONTINENTAL Reifen X-King 26 x 2,4 Racesport Black Chili 560g, 35,50

According to Continental, the Racesport tires offer a 30% better protection against flats than Supersonic tires.

If you really need puncture and cut resistant tires, you should consider the Protection version (which is of course heavier) of the Contis though.


----------



## Aunt Judy (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Sfer, will look at them! 

Maxxis tires tend to run skinnier than the norm - my 2.2 Ikon measures about 2.0. When I bash into stuff usually rear tire takes the hit - think that's why S-Works Captain up front's working. Just want lighter.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmm the Race Kings 2.2 w/ protection weigh less than my street tires...I wonder if they'd be great on pavement too. They would really hit the sweet spot for light weight, rolling resistance and trails + pavement.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Race King 2.2's in Black Chili rubber roll very fast on pavement and hardpack


----------



## Voltan (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi Dave 

Im debating getting the max lights. the web site says there 560 grams so would the race sports at 440 be lighter?

seems the max lights are half the price of the race sports tho


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Voltan said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Im debating getting the max lights. the web site says there 560 grams so would the race sports at 440 be lighter?
> 
> seems the max lights are half the price of the race sports tho


Considering this thread is 8 years old, I am thinking Dave's not here.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

norsk biker said:


> Need help finding a light xc tire for the front and rear. Would like to keep the weight under 500g per tire, any recomendations?I'm trying to keep my bike under 18# and only got 4# to work with and still need shifters, handlebar,front disc brakes and rear v's.


Go with skinnier tires to save on the weight.

What size of tire you want?

OK 2012 post, Voltan 'sup 
f.it Post Quick Reply anywayzzzzzzzzz

non edited post


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I come from the future to tell you the RaceSport version isn't tubeless ready. Continental originally said they would be, but they never were. PITA to set up tubeless with its porous sidewalls.


----------

